# FrontierPlay end of season Demo Sale



## FrontierPlay (Mar 12, 2012)

*FrontierPlay End of Season Demo Sale*​​​


*Used Gear Link*​​​


14' & 15' Vanguard Self-Bailing Raft ​​​

starting @ $2,399​​​



Dry Boxes starting @ $80​​​



NRS Compact Outfitter Frame $495​​​



Jackson Kayak Fun Runner $785​​​



Jackson Kayak Fun $695​​​



Cataract Oars with rope wrap and stopper $140​​​



Rec Tec Campsite Counter $200​​​



FrontierPlay Drop bag and Top Cover $65​​​



Astral Greenjacket PFD $120​​​



Kitchen Dry Box $245​​​


Focus Mares AX 1.0 Cross Bike -selling on e-Bay with NO Reserve starting price $1.​​​


----------

